# siphoning fry out of sand?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i have reds (5) but i want to get them to breed in future but aslo want to change the substrate to a fine white sand and want to know how easy/hard is it to siphone them out of sand and spot out infertile eggs?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

sand is fine, you just have to be carefull.

when syphoning out eggs you cant really pick out infertile eggs. thats somethng you can do after they're in the fry tank


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

mantis said:


> sand is fine, you just have to be carefull.
> 
> when syphoning out eggs you cant really pick out infertile eggs. thats somethng you can do after they're in the fry tank


You could use a syringe, but the eggs are lighter then the sand so it shouldn't be that hard to siphon.
I've been using a syringe to remove dead fry from my sand substrate and it's real easy.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ok thanks 
ya i ment removing infertile eggs after there in the fry tank (didnt know if thed be mixed with sand)
so you just dont go to close to the sand then ?
thnx for your replys


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> ok thanks
> ya i ment removing infertile eggs after there in the fry tank (didnt know if thed be mixed with sand)
> so you just dont go to close to the sand then ?
> thnx for your replys


No, the lighter material i.e., infertile eggs and dead fry lift of the the sand no problem. You dont need to get close to the sand, but a few grains of sand loss here and there would matter much either.


----------

